# What's a Sponge?



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

What does it do? When's it used - for what type of bread or pastry?

Thanks!
Shel


----------



## short st. cakes (Jan 29, 2007)

its been a while since i worked in bread but I think what you are talking about is in making yeasted breads, when you mix a little yeast and flour and water and let it ferment for a while, then add all your other ingredients to it and knead and whatnot. it makes the flavor more complex and gets the yeasties growing. we used to call this poolish; am i remembering correctly?


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

As short st. cakes says, a poolish is a water/flour/yeast slurry that is slowly fermented to give the bread (primarily lean rustic types) a depth of flavour. A sponge is something similar, (and definitions may differ), but is primarily used to activate the yeast and provide faster leavening power to rich doughs that would delay yeast action if mixed in directly (such as brioche, etc.). It is a mixture of flour, yeast, and liquid.


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

Is this also known as starter?


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi shel.when you mix yeast and water,90* to 110* temp.the yeast comes to life.sugar or a little flour feeds the mixture but not al recipies call for this addition.the yeast muttiplies fast and forms foam on top of the mix. the foam is the bloom like a flower comming to life in slow motion. The bloom is Life. it's used in all yeast recipies.look up sour dough recipies for a starter recipie.It's fun to make and is used like a yeast mix. I just love the smell of yeast comming to life...good cookin...cookie


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

There's this sort of gray area when it comes to various "starters" and "pre-ferments" and their terminology/definition. I'll check up my facts when I have a chance, but I would say essentially a sponge and a starter are for all intents and purposes the same.


----------

